# cleaning



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

one of my fish died and it could of died from a parasite. he was the only one in the tank. (he was an oscar). i think i know why he died even though the parameters were fine. i was wondering how i could get this tank ready for the next fish. the tank is still full of water, a fake plant and a rock. a lady told me to get some bleach and pour it in to the tank with the filters running so the bleach will clean everything in the tank. she then said to let the bleach sit for 30 min. and then take the water and decorations and filters (and pads) out and give them a good washing. after that she told me to do the same thing to the tank and then let every thing sit out in the sun or just dry out for a few day. should this clean the tank and clear out any parasites?


if i did pour bleach in to the tank should i remove the charcoil and sponge and ammonia remover pad from the filters?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I am more inclined to think your oscar died from poor water conditions which contributed to his HITH. 

I cant answer your question about bleaching everything. Ive never had to do anything like that.


----------



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

ok...sure...all i wanted to know was if i could use bleach to clean the tank like that???


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

By adding the bleach you are starting your tank from scratch. Any progress you had made towards cycling your tank will be gone and your next fish will also die. If you go ahead with the bleach, you only need about 2 capfuls for a 55 gallon. However, this will NOT solve your problem. You can say "ok...sure" all you want but you will continue to kill your fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

read ron v's post on the nitrogen cycle since you are starting your tank over. Get a good understanding of this process before proceeding


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

munki said:


> ok...sure...all i wanted to know was if i could use bleach to clean the tank like that???


You can use bleach to kill the aids virus if you want to. The point is why ruin your established tank? What parasite do you assume killed your Oscar? 

Also if you are nuking this tank to kill this parasite why are you thinking about remove the charcoal and sponge and ammonia remover pad from the filters? You may as well sterilize everything if that's the idea you are going to go with.


----------



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

im just going by what people tell me. thats why i said "ok...sure" i wasnt trying to say that she was wrong


----------



## munki (Mar 31, 2006)

...........................................


----------

